# Homemade dishwasher detergent



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I am looking for a homemade dishwasher detergent that cleans really well. I have tried things in the past that I felt didn't work as well as store bought cascade powder.

I am not necessarily looking for eco friendly, more along the lines of cheep.

Any ideas?


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have REALLY hard water you will want jetdry with these.

Dish Washer Tabs: Dishwasher Detergent Cubes

1 Cup Borax
1 Cup Washing Soda
1/4 Cup Epsom Salt
Lemon Juice or White Vinegar

Mix all the powders together thoroughly. Stir in lemon juice until mixture is slightly sticky and seems moldable.

Pack mixture into ice cube trays, egg cartons, or molds and allow to dry until hard. Store in airtight container.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't been able to make one that works. We're back to Cascade or Finish tabs. But we have an ancient dishwasher that doesn't clean well anyway so I think that's part of our problem.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

BigM said:


> If you have REALLY hard water you will want jetdry with these.
> 
> Dish Washer Tabs: Dishwasher Detergent Cubes
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try these!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use white vinegar in lieu of jet dry with mixed results.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

We just found the secret ingredient that is bringing our dishes to a sparkle! Just add TSP (trisodium phosphate) to the recipe. 1:6 ratio of tsp to your current dishwasher soap recipe.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

I looked at TSP yesterday but didn't buy it because of the warnings. I wanted to make sure that it is safe to use on the dishes. Does anyone here have knowledge on the subject?


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to use it to clean swimming pools, pretty basic warnings-- don't inhale, use in ventilation, don't get in eyes, don't eat. Such a small amount is used per load that I am not concerned about any of these. Does say not to mix with vinegar or bleach, so mind that.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

Jacktheknife said:


> Such a small amount is used per load that I am not concerned about any of these. Does say not to mix with vinegar or bleach, so mind that.


This is kind of what I was thinking too, but wanted some TnT advice. Thanks Jack!


----------



## whole-hearted (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a dishwasher for the first time. I'm excited to try this. What is jetdry? Thanks!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

whole-hearted said:


> I have a dishwasher for the first time. I'm excited to try this. What is jetdry? Thanks!


Jetdry is a commercial rinse agent for the dishwasher. Personally I've never used one, always thought they were just a way for everyone to spend more money! But my dishes don't always look so great, so don't listen to me...


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

We have revised our recipe again -- 50%washing soda, 50% tsp. the borax was causing a lot of our residue. There are coming out pretty clean, but it is always tough to tell since we are still removing residue build up from the borax recipes. 

As for jet dri,'lots of people just say to use white vinegar. Others suggest a product that if I remember correctly is call citrishine. Anyway, this is just citric acid and water. Lots of peoe are claiming great results, I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Jacktheknife said:


> We have revised our recipe again -- 50%washing soda, 50% tsp. the borax was causing a lot of our residue. There are coming out pretty clean, but it is always tough to tell since we are still removing residue build up from the borax recipes.
> 
> As for jet dri,'lots of people just say to use white vinegar. Others suggest a product that if I remember correctly is call citrishine. Anyway, this is just citric acid and water. Lots of peoe are claiming great results, I'm still on the fence.


Think I need to try your recipe. I went back to store bought but would really rather make our own.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Vosey said:


> Think I need to try your recipe. I went back to store bought but would really rather make our own.


Pretty simple, easy to master.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

We gave up and removed the fourth dishwasher in about six years, and switched to hand washing and reclaiming a cupboard... Our water is sooooo HARD. That said, putting vinegar in the dishwasher was the only way i could get clear glass. A cupful in the wash, a cupful in the final rinse. Try it, it works well.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If it is leaving residue up the citric acid.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I use a homemade jet dry that works really well for us. I up the citric acid to 1/4 cup.

We use Finish Tabs, the homemade stuff never worked for us.


----------

